# One Way Diffs.



## C Sweatt (Nov 4, 2005)

Ive Got A Ntc3. I Couldnt Sware To It But Im Sure It Has A One Way Front Diff. Im Not Real Familiar With Them Couse Ive Never Had A Front Diff On A Tc Like This One. What Are Some Advantages Or Disadvantages? How Does It Make The Car Feel As Compared To A Regular Diff? I Was Puttin Around On The Road Infront Of My House.
I Dont Like How It Has No Front Brake. Its Just Spins When You Hit The Brakes.
Thanks


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

C Sweatt said:


> Ive Got A Ntc3. I Couldnt Sware To It But Im Sure It Has A One Way Front Diff. Im Not Real Familiar With Them Couse Ive Never Had A Front Diff On A Tc Like This One. What Are Some Advantages Or Disadvantages? How Does It Make The Car Feel As Compared To A Regular Diff? I Was Puttin Around On The Road Infront Of My House.
> I Dont Like How It Has No Front Brake. Its Just Spins When You Hit The Brakes.
> Thanks


mORE sTEERING, iESS (nO) bRAKES .


----------

